# Grüße vom Hunsrück



## Stefan102 (14 Okt. 2010)

Hi,

dann will ich auch mal:

Stefan mein Name - der Nick verrät es ja schon 
Ich bin ... naja ... ich sag immer, ich bin zum dritten mal 29 geworden 
Komme vom Hunsrück (ja, auch hier oben gibt es Internet) und lese hier schon ca. einen Monat mit und erfreue mich immer wieder an den tollen Bildern.

Finde es echt Klasse, dass es Euch gibt und werde hier auch weiterhin unterwegs sein.

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Mandalorianer (14 Okt. 2010)

*Herzlich 

 auf unserem schönen Board 

Viel Spass wünscht das Gollum

P.S Hier haste mal die Boardregeln 
http://www.celebboard.net/regeln/63101-die-boardregeln-aktuelle-fassung.html
*


----------



## Geldsammler (14 Okt. 2010)

*Solche User sind doch immer gern gesehen,
vor allem wenn sie aus idyllischen Regionen kommen.
Im Gebirge ist es bestimmt schön. 

Jedenfalls seist du ganz herzlich willkommen!
Wir freuen uns über jeden deiner Beiträge.*


----------



## Punisher (14 Okt. 2010)

Mein Beileid für deine Herkunft. 

Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Stefan102 (14 Okt. 2010)

Danke für die Begrüßungen 

Naja .. Gebirge ... bin hier auf 300schlagmichtodmeter 
Vorderhunsrück 



_Gollum_ schrieb:


> P.S Hier haste mal die Boardregeln


Sorry nochmals wegen meinem Posting eben  ich les die Regeln!



Punisher schrieb:


> Mein Beileid für deine Herkunft.


Och, ich finds schön ruhig hier oben auf meinem Hügelchen


----------



## astrosfan (15 Okt. 2010)

Herzlich willkommen an Board Stefan :thumbup:

Viel Spaß weiterhin


----------



## Q (15 Okt. 2010)

*Welcome to the board *​ 
Viel Spass weiterhin, freue mich auf Deine Beiträge


----------



## Stefan102 (15 Okt. 2010)

Auch Euch Beiden vielen Dank


----------



## Crash (16 Okt. 2010)

und weiterhin viel Spass :thumbup:


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (16 Okt. 2010)

*Stefan*



​


----------



## Stefan102 (16 Okt. 2010)

Danke schön


----------



## michael54431 (17 Okt. 2010)

Hi und Willkommen


----------



## Stefan102 (17 Okt. 2010)

Danke Dir


----------



## 0dave9 (17 Okt. 2010)

Willkommen


----------



## Katzun (25 Okt. 2010)

lieber spät als nie

auch von mir herzlich willkommen bei uns und weiterhin viel spaß


----------



## Stefan102 (25 Okt. 2010)

Katzun schrieb:


> lieber spät als nie
> 
> auch von mir herzlich willkommen bei uns und weiterhin viel spaß


Danke Dir


----------

